# *****UNIQUES I.E FIRST ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW.



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB IN THE HOUSE. TTT FOR UNIQUES IE CHAPTER


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT for UNIQUES!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 408078
> 
> View attachment 408079


Lo Nuestro CC will support Uniques @ Bravo Burger!!!!!!!1








[/QUOTE]


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Where is this cant read flyer


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

lo nuestro said:


> Lo Nuestro CC will support Uniques @ Bravo Burger!!!!!!!1


[/QUOTE]

Thanks LO NUESTRO cc for your support.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

MR50CHEVY said:


> Where is this cant read flyer


Its in moreno valley at bravo burgers.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

MR50CHEVY said:


> Where is this cant read flyer


click on the pics bro and they will enlarge


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

will b there TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 408394
> will b there TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks LATIN LUXURY for your support.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 408078
> 
> View attachment 408079





Hey Danny did you know thats the same weekend the mesa super show is on. No more phoenix super show.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

az71monte said:


> Hey Danny did you know thats the same weekend the mesa super show is on. No more phoenix super show.


I didn't know that jose....are you taking your car to that show???


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HELL YA LATINS FINEST B.C. WILL BE THERE 4 SUPPORT!!!:happysad:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> I didn't know that jose....are you taking your car to that show???



The mesa show is replacing the phoenix super show. Nas said evryone was coming. He said to ask shorty if he can change the date.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

az71monte said:


> The mesa show is replacing the phoenix super show. Nas said evryone was coming. He said to ask shorty if he can change the date.


I don't think we are goin to change the date.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT AND BRING SOME NEW BIKES OUT FOR THE NEW YEAR


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

RareClass said:


> RARECLASS BIKE CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT AND BRING SOME NEW BIKES OUT FOR THE NEW YEAR


Thanks for the support RARECLASS B.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 2012!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

hopefully our new creations of bikes nd pedal cars r done for yur event


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> hopefully our new creations of bikes nd pedal cars r done for yur event


Thanks for your support and hopefully your bikes and pedal cars are ready.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

_Latins Finest c.c./ b.c. will be there to support TTT_


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We will be there to support...








*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike lamberson will also be at the show pinstriping bikes for a few hourse.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CANT WAIT 4 THIS SHOW TTT 4 THE KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

To

The

Top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WDDAP UNIQUES


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP :wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *We will be there to support...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> WDDAP UNIQUES


:wave:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


THANKS OLDMEMORIESLACO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT ..


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? Lemme know ASAP. 9323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR B.C WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


Add TOPDOGS B.C. To that list...!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Add TOPDOGS B.C. To that list...!


Thanks TOPDOGS B.C for your support


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Gets all the bikes and pedal bikes ready this is goin to be a good show.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

A GOOD SHW INDEED


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

_*TTT*_:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


What other bike club needs to be added to the roll call???


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques pedal carclub ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt from Ontario classics


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait for this show


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD TIMES.DUKES.SICKSIDE.HOOD LIFE.BEST OF FRIENDS.909 KREATIONZ.OL SKOOL WAYZ.OLD MEMORIES.


UNIQUES said:


> What other bike club needs to be added to the roll call???


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment 408078

View attachment 408079


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cruise into the sunset roll call.
this sunday jan 8, 2012

*Goodtimes I.E
GOODTIMES .E.L.A 
Latins finest
Westside 
Latin luxury
Uniques 
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST 
ROYAL FAMILIA 
E ST CRUIZERS 
GROUPE 
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION 
ROLLERZ ONLY 
GANGS TO GRACE 
STYLISTICS I.E. 
LATIN BOMBAS 
LO NUESTRO
BLVD KINGS O.C
. EMPIRE SENSATIONS
DUKES I.E
FAMILY AFFAIR 
CALI STYLE
Hoodlife CC
NATIVE CC
SHOWTIME 
MANIACOS
AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS if I missed anyone let me know ​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks every one for all the bumps and supports.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

will most definitly be there 2 show support!!!!:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top per o class


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 417484
> View attachment 417485
> TTT!!!!!!!!!!


Tigjt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks every one for all the bumps and supports.


U got it uniques


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Saturday Bump!!!!







*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment 408078

View attachment 408079


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment 408078

View attachment 408079


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT
FOR MY HOMMIES..
UNIQUES FOR LIFE. TEQUILA SUNRISE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Im there! TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> Im there! TTT


Thanks for the support


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

uniques928 said:


> TTT
> FOR MY HOMMIES..
> UNIQUES FOR LIFE. TEQUILA SUNRISE
> View attachment 418114
> ...


Thanks for the support mando.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 418029
> View attachment 418031


TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? PM me ASAP.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i saw one of yur cars in lowrider magazine .. congrats on the spread..


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Hope to see new bikes and pedal cars busting out for this show.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Anybody gonna get theyr bikes or pedal car pinstriped by mike lamberson at the show???


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP!!!!!!*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

:u old memories la bc


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

slimer said:


> :u old memories la bc


Thanks old memories la bc for your support.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt OLD MEMORIES LA B.C


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

WILL B THERE FOR SUPPORT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt uniques


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Couple more months and the show is here


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NEED A DJ???


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:ttt


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Latins Finest BC, well be there full force
TTT for the kid's


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Latins Finest BC, well be there full force
> TTT for the kid's


T.T.T thanks for the support Latins Finest b.c


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

T T T


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE I E


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

There will be trophies for best of show bike,best of show pedal car and most members award.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

To the top for this show...a lot of hard work goin into this show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> To the top for this show...a lot of hard work goin into this show.


:thumbsup:TO THE TOP FOR UNIQUES CC


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP FOR UNIQUES CC



Thanks for the bump TRAFFIC


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


T T T


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> T T T


Ttt


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't forget that mike lambertson will be pintstriping bikes at the show.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Don't forget that mike lambertson will be pintstriping bikes at the show.


hell yea mike just got done with my grandsons lil traffic will be in the house


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> hell yea mike just got done with my grandsons lil traffic will be in the house


Looks really nice


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> hell yea mike just got done with my grandsons lil traffic will be in the house


Thanks for the support TRAFFIC B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


To The Top for the clubs that have been showing support


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Add some






To the list.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT BUMP can't wait to see all the kids hard work in to these bikes and pedal cars


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I know the Uniques. This will for sure be a great Bike Show. Hope you can support.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

The Trophy Guy said:


> I know the Uniques. This will for sure be a great Bike Show. Hope you can support.
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"



thanks for the support victor.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT BUMP can't wait to see all the kids hard work in to these bikes and pedal cars


x2.


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

My pleasure. Been kinda out of the picture for about a year getting divorced and stuff like that. Then a close family member got sick. I'm back. Got a couple events planned. Info will follow later.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

The Trophy Guy said:


> My pleasure. Been kinda out of the picture for about a year getting divorced and stuff like that. Then a close family member got sick. I'm back. Got a couple events planned. Info will follow later.


keep us updated on those events you know UNIQUES C.C will support.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

romeo said:


> Add some
> View attachment 434779
> To the list.


thanks for the support suenos b.c


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

No Problem You guys always put it down so We Will Always support .Let do It for the Kids .


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard there's couple bikes and pedal cars busting out for the show....its gonna be a good show.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:bowrofl: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment 418035


View attachment 418036


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T T T :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 437090
> CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the support homie.....you guys ready for the show???


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

KIDS ARE READY TO BRING THERE TOYS OUT:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Lolophill13 said:


> KIDS ARE READY TO BRING THERE TOYS OUT:h5:


Nice...its gonna be a good show for the kids.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks for the support homie.....you guys ready for the show???


TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

RareClass said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump RARECLASS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Don't forget that mike lambertson will be pintstriping bikes at the show.


Mike is badass ttt


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to take out my new bike and just done peddle. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


melinayazmin said:


> Can't wait to take out my new bike and just done peddle. TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

melinayazmin said:


> Can't wait to take out my new bike and just done peddle. TTT


Kool bring them on down homie


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC WELL B THERE


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ima bring the bandas!! Eeeeha


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

:h5:BUMP!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC WELL B THERE


Thanks for the support


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


To the top for all the bike clubs


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> To the top for all the bike clubs


TTT


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

U guys gonna have banda ?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

BLACK79REGAL said:


> U guys gonna have banda ?


Were gonna see what we can pull of homie.


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats whats up that way i can invite my pops


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT



UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 408078
> 
> View attachment 408079


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

15% off all food bought at bravo burgers if you wear your club shirt day of show only.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 the kids !!!!!!


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

Memories oc will be there yeaaa


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*wasup short dogg we'r getting ready for your show *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ALL DAY 4 THE KIDS TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

choco74 said:


> Memories oc will be there yeaaa


Thanks for the support MEMORIES OC B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Our sponcer LOS MUERTOS TATTOO SHOP in moreno valley will be raffeling $200 for a tattoo 5x7 (no potraits) at the day of show.


TTT for the tattoo shop


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Our sponcer LOS MUERTOS TATTOO SHOP in moreno valley will be raffeling $200 for a tattoo 5x7 (no potraits) at the day of sho
> 
> TTT for the tattoo shop


hell ya snds.good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> 15% off all food bought at bravo burgers if you wear your club shirt day of show only.


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

XX2


lowdude13 said:


> *wasup short dogg we'r getting ready for your show *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> Our sponcer LOS MUERTOS TATTOO SHOP in moreno valley will be raffeling $200 for a tattoo 5x7 (no potraits) at the day of show.
> 
> 
> TTT for the tattoo shop



TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE will b there . cant wait its gonna b a good show:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP FOR UNIQUES IE BC


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

DUKES IE said:


> DUKES IE will b there . cant wait its gonna b a good show:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support DUKES I.E for the support


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C
DUKES I.E B.C


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


From the looks of the roll call I can tell there's gonna be a lot of competition.....TTT for all the clubs in support.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

We will also be having a dance off for the kids.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be having a dance off for the kids.


TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

29 days left for the show time to get those bike and pedal cars ready


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*SHORTDOG A BIG THANKS FROM R KIDS & UR DONATION!!!!*:yes:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:will be there!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

The show will be here soon get those bikes and pedal cars ready


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

We will also be raffelin a $60 gift certificate tords pinstriping by mike lamberson...that's how much he charges for the average bike.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


Thanks to all the bike clubs for theyr support....its gonna be a good show.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment 408078

View attachment 408079


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment 408078

View attachment 408079


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> We will also be raffelin a $60 gift certificate tords pinstriping by mike lamberson...that's how much he charges for the average bike.


thats what he charges?? daaamn that sounds cheap for an artist with his skills and reputation. i might have to send some shit down there


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> thats what he charges?? daaamn that sounds cheap for an artist with his skills and reputation. i might have to send some shit down there


Yeah he doesn't charge that much.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP T~T~T~:yes:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C
DUKES I.E B.C
EMPIRE'S FINEST B.C
NATIVE PRIDE B.C


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW WERE IN THE HOUSE.BOFBC GET READY!!TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

simon will b there!!!:yes:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Heard from couple bike clubs that they will be busting out some new bikes


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> Heard from couple bike clubs that they will be busting out some new bikes


Ive ceen at least 5 duffrent clubs busting out some new bikes


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. ME AND MY FAMILY JUST FINISHED HAVEING BREAKFAST AT BRAVO BURGERS. IT WAS THE BOMB. I CAN SEE HOW THERE IS ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO COME OUT HERE ON A REGULAR DAY BASIS. TTT FOR UNIQUES AND FOR BRAVO BURGERS.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 14 DEEP BIKES AND PEDAL CARS TTT FOR UNIQUES B.C.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Just confirmed, Best Of Friends Bike Club will be there to support....


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!! BEST OF FRIENDS BC WILL B THERE!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. ME AND MY FAMILY JUST FINISHED HAVEING BREAKFAST AT BRAVO BURGERS. IT WAS THE BOMB. I CAN SEE HOW THERE IS ALOT OF PEOPLE WHO COME OUT HERE ON A REGULAR DAY BASIS. TTT FOR UNIQUES AND FOR BRAVO BURGERS.


TTT for our sponcer BRAVO BURGERS


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 14 DEEP BIKES AND PEDAL CARS TTT FOR UNIQUES B.C.


Dammmm TRAFFIC rolling deep....thanks for the support TRAFFIC B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Just confirmed, Best Of Friends Bike Club will be there to support....


Thanks for the support BEST OF FREINDS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C
DUKES I.E B.C
EMPIRE'S FINEST B.C
NATIVE PRIDE B.C
BEST OF FREINDS B.C
SICK SIDE B.C


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Dammmm TRAFFIC rolling deep....thanks for the support TRAFFIC B.C


ALOT OF THE KIDS HAVE OUTGROWN THEIR BIKES BUT WE STILL HAVE A BIG LINEUP. LET TRAFFIC SHOW ITS LINE AGAIN. TTT FOR THE BIKES AND UNIQUES B C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ALOT OF THE KIDS HAVE OUTGROWN THEIR BIKES BUT WE STILL HAVE A BIG LINEUP. LET TRAFFIC SHOW ITS LINE AGAIN. TTT FOR THE BIKES AND UNIQUES B C


That's right TRAFFIC this will be a good show to show off what traffic has fixed up for the kids....can't wait to see TRAFFIC line up


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Will be there real eairly to set yup


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Will be there real eairly to set yup


That's good the erlier you get there the beter spots that you will get.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TOYSTORY WILL B THERE!!!!!:wave:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

all the way TTT!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> TOYSTORY WILL B THERE!!!!!:wave:


Bring it on down homie


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> all the way TTT!


Wats up mark how you doin homie.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Couple more weeks and its showtime.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

yes i will b there to support latin luxury bc!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 450935
> yes i will b there to support latin luxury bc!!!!!!!


Thanks for the support...that's a real clean pedal car


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks for the support...that's a real clean pedal car


THANKS BRO !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT fam


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 450935
> yes i will b there to support latin luxury bc!!!!!!!


Tight


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

There will be plenty of raffles at the day of show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Tight


 thanks bro !!!! we will see u guys there !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM *
START POINT IN POMONA








WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR








AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C
DUKES I.E B.C
EMPIRE'S FINEST B.C
NATIVE PRIDE B.C
BEST OF FREINDS B.C
SICK SIDE B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

15% off all food bought at bravo burgers if you wear your club shirt day of show only.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class will be rollin through.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> O class will be rollin through.


I heard ONTARIO CLASSICS coming deep.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> I heard ONTARIO CLASSICS coming deep.


THEY ALL WAYS DO TTT 4 ONTARIO CLASSIC BC!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

UNIQUES said:


> 15% off all food bought at bravo burgers if you wear your club shirt day of show only.


thanks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

hopefully bringing about 10 entrees.TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 A GOOD SHOW COMEING UP!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasuo joe hows the foot doing


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 A GOOD SHOW COMEING UP!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> hopefully bringing about 10 entrees.TTT
> View attachment 453002


TTT for LATINS FINEST


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm getting the kids bikes rdy now!!!!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> I'm getting the kids bikes rdy now!!!!!!!


Hope you can make it.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C
DUKES I.E B.C
EMPIRE'S FINEST B.C
NATIVE PRIDE B.C
BEST OF FREINDS B.C
SICK SIDE B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


DON'T FORGET ABOUT BLVD KINGS B.C.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Got a homeboy bringing his daughters bike from Together C.C.*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DON'T FORGET ABOUT BLVD KINGS B.C.


Thanks for the support BLVD KINGS B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Got a homeboy bringing his daughters bike from Together C.C.*


TTT TOGETHER B.C


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ROLL CALL TIME

LATIN LUXURY B.C
LATINS FINEST B.C
LO NUESTRO B.C
RARECLASS B.C
FAMILY AFFAIR B.C
TOPDOGS B.C
ONTARIO CLASSICS B.C
OLD MEMORIES LA B.C
GOODTIMES I.E B.C
TRAFFIC B.C
SUENOS B.C
VIEJITOS B.C
STREET KINGZ B.C
MEMORIES B.C
DUKES I.E B.C
EMPIRE'S FINEST B.C
NATIVE PRIDE B.C
BEST OF FREINDS B.C
SICK SIDE B.C
THEE ARTISTICS B.C
BLVD KINGS B.C
TOGETHER B.C


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

​may go


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

charlieshowtime said:


> View attachment 453314
> 
> ​may go


Hope you guys can make it....TTT for SHOWTIME B.C


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Please no food venders all other vendors welcome.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We'll be there.....







*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

andyodukes66 said:


> *We'll be there.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support LO NUESTRO B.C


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT ALMOST HERE


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT ALMOST HERE


Yes it is...there's gonna be a lot of competion at the show.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks for the support LO NUESTRO B.C



*No problem homie. Your show is right in our I.E. Chapter front yard. So we're coming in from the A.V. to show the I.E. support. Can't wait, it's gonna be alot of fun... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope i get my ride complete.


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

LATINS FINEST BC .TTMFT WE WILL BE THER


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

andyodukes66 said:


> *No problem homie. Your show is right in our I.E. Chapter front yard. So we're coming in from the A.V. to show the I.E. support. Can't wait, it's gonna be alot of fun... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


Yes the kids are goin to have lots of fun.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hope i get my ride complete.


TTT for the widow maker bike


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> ROLL CALL TIME
> 
> LATIN LUXURY B.C
> LATINS FINEST B.C
> ...


TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

.X2


chale63 said:


> LATINS FINEST BC .TTMFT WE WILL BE THER


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

A lil over a week for the show...hope you all are ready for a good show


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> A lil over a week for the show...hope you all are ready for a good show


ORALE UNIQUES I.E :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets do it.TTT


UNIQUES said:


> A lil over a week for the show...hope you all are ready for a good show


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Kids are ready for this show


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class is ready to go


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tic toc tic toc


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

unique 64 ss said:


> ORALE UNIQUES I.E :wave:


Wat up homie


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Lolophill13 said:


> Kids are ready for this show


Kids gonna have lots of fun.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Is there room.for day of show entries still


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah the resturant space is kinda small but we're gonna make shur all the bikes and pedal cars get in and for the kids to have a good time.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Five Days Left :h5: for show time :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*What time is roll in ?*


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

andyodukes66 said:


> *What time is roll in ?*


Roll in time is from 7:30 to 10:30


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Lolophill13 said:


> Five Days Left :h5: for show time :thumbsup:


That's right its gonna be showtime real soon


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ready for the show.....


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Ready for the show.....


That's good there's gonna be a lot of competition.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

UNIQUES said:


> That's good there's gonna be a lot of competition.


For sho........


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

We r geting the bikes ready just to go out there and have some fun and support uniques bc TTT!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> We r geting the bikes ready just to go out there and have some fun and support uniques bc TTT!!!!


That's wats it all about having some fun and supporting each other.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

UNIQUES said:


> Roll in time is from 7:30 to 10:30



*Cool, thank you :biggrin: see you guys on Saturday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

UNIQUES said:


> That's wats it all about having some fun and supporting each other.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

3 more days till showtime......who will be getting pinstriping on a bike or pedal car by mike lamberson


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much does he charge!!!!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> How much does he charge!!!!


Not shur what he's prices are gonna be that day.....he's only gonna do pinstriping not leafing


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hell ya the toystory needs a lil. pinstriping!!!!:worship:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> hell ya the toystory needs a lil. pinstriping!!!!:worship:


That's the perfect show to get that done at....and by a real good pinstriper


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

Can we show up day of show or do we have to pre. Register? also how do you get there from san diego


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

lou dog said:


> Can we show up day of show or do we have to pre. Register? also how do you get there from san diego


Yeah you can still show up the day of show and register....I'm not the best at giving direction but you I think you can get the 15 fwy heading north and then 215 north exit eucalyptus ave make a right and it should be the first building to the right....hope that helps a little.....if not you can call any # on the flyer for info


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Its on Saturday


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kids ready for this event Ttt Uniques


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes its gonna be a real good show on sat....TTT for all the kids bringing down there bikes


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Here are the categories we are having

12 inch bike
Original 1st 2nd 3rd
Street 1st 2nd 3rd
Mild 1st 2nd 3rd
Full 1st 2nd 3rd

16 inch bike
Original 1st 2nd 3rd
Street 1st 2nd 3rd
Mild 1st 2nd 3rd
Full 1st 2nd 3rd

20 inch bike
Original 1st 2nd 3rd
Street 1st 2nd 3rd
Mild 1st 2nd 3rd
Full 1st 2nd 3rd

26 inch bike
Original 1st 2nd 3rd
Street 1st 2nd 3rd
Mild 1st 2nd 3rd
Full 1st 2nd 3rd

Trikes
Street 1st 2nd 3rd
Custome 1st 2nd 3rd

Pedal cars 
Original 1st 2nd 3rd
Street 1st 2nd 3rd
Mild 1st 2nd 3rd
Full 1st 2nd 3rd

Special intrest
1st 2nd 3rd


We will also be having these awards.
Best of show bike
Best of show pedal car
Club participation
Longest distance
Bravo burgers choice
And best dance for boy and girl


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


UNIQUES said:


> Here are the categories we are having
> 
> 12 inch bike
> Original 1st 2nd 3rd
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

See you tomorrow


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

My kids waiting till last minute to polish their bikes ima have them shining all night tonight


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~t~t*


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Few more hours see u all tomorow


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Getting last minute things ready for the show


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

All ready in mo val. Down from Hemet. Ready for tomorrow!


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

melinayazmin said:


> All ready in mo val. Down from Hemet. Ready for tomorrow!


Thanks for your support and see you tomorrow


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat time is rolling?????


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

dreamer1 said:


> Wat time is rolling?????


Roll in time is from 7:30 am to 10:30 am


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IM READY TO CAMP OUT IN A TENT TO GET A GOOD SPOT.LOL,,SEE U ALL TOMARROW


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

UNIQUES said:


> Thanks for your support and see you tomorrow


De nada! TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS ALMOST TIME


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> ITS ALMOST TIME


Shure is bout to get of wrk at 5am to shine up the bike and roll down frm corona and the rare class bike seems like ima have to bust and all nighter


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Boys are up and doind final touches on bike and getting ready to load them up


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Shure is bout to get of wrk at 5am to shine up the bike and roll down frm corona and the rare class bike seems like ima have to bust and all nighter


Thanks Rareclass for your support


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Lolophill13 said:


> Boys are up and doind final touches on bike and getting ready to load them up


See you guys soon.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

On are way TTMFT LATINS FINEST


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

this was a good show...thanks!
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com click for over 100 pics


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Great show! My lil'girl and I had a great time. Gotta give it up to Bravo's Burger... they had the best breakfast quesadilla I have ever tasted!

Here's our coverage; http://www.4myride.com/event/3-31-2012/Uniques-1st-Annual-Bike-Pedal-Show-Bravo-Burgers-Moreno-Valley-CA-Yah2g1001fB-1

-Tony


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Badass show!! It was crackin!! Havent seen so many bikes in my life!! 2 Thumps !! Cant wait for the next one!!

Lo Nuestro B.C. Vice President


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a great time!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*great show short dogg Latins Finest c.c./b.c. had a great time.*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

On behalf of UNIQUES I.E we would like to thank all bike clubs that came out on support.....hope everybody had a good time.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> this was a good show...thanks!
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com click for over 100 pics


Thanks for the support old memories we have a trophy for you guys for the pedal car


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE had a great time thanks for a great show .


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

DUKES IE said:


> DUKES IE had a great time thanks for a great show .


Thanks dukes for your support.....I think every one had a great time


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury	had a great time! Thanks to Uniques for putting on a great show! Thanks to Lo Nuestro for the great tasting pozole!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

You fellas got down. It was a grest show thank you for the hospitality


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks to Short Dogg, Danny and the Uniques for the great hospitality and making us feel right at home. A great family event and we look forward to ur next event. Also thank you to the ladies handling the raffle tickets :biggrin: best wishes to you all. 
Always a pleasure to see Latin Luxury, Latins Finest, Drifting on a Memory, and Ontario Classics was looking real nice. Definatly a show that deserves a round of aplause...


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

NastyBoy said:


> Great show! My lil'girl and I had a great time. Gotta give it up to Bravo's Burger... they had the best breakfast quesadilla I have ever tasted!
> 
> Here's our coverage; http://www.4myride.com/event/3-31-2012/Uniques-1st-Annual-Bike-Pedal-Show-Bravo-Burgers-Moreno-Valley-CA-Yah2g1001fB-1
> 
> -Tony


Glad your daughter had a great time....and yeah bravo burgers does have a good menu


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> You fellas got down. It was a grest show thank you for the hospitality


Thanks ONTARIO CLASSICS.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Thanks to Short Dogg, Danny and the Uniques for the great hospitality and making us feel right at home. A great family event and we look forward to ur next event. Also thank you to the ladies handling the raffle tickets :biggrin: best wishes to you all.
> Always a pleasure to see Latin Luxury, Latins Finest, Drifting on a Memory, and Ontario Classics was looking real nice. Definatly a show that deserves a round of aplause...


Thanks china man that was our main goal trying to make this event a family event and fun for all the kids.


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR B.C HAD A GOOD TIME TTT FOR UNIQUES BIKE SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

TTT


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT great work fellas!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Latin Queen said:


> Latin Luxury	had a great time! Thanks to Uniques for putting on a great show! Thanks to Lo Nuestro for the great tasting pozole!


De nada. You know always gatta look out for our jente. Ja! Ja! Hope to see u soon.

Lo Nuestro B.C.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking forward to next years show....good location,good food and good people....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY
> ...


----------

